# Hubley diecast kits from the 60s



## Lucifang (Apr 22, 2021)

Hey all, Iv been modeli g off annon since I was a teenager but it was always plastic till I came across a hubley kit I just happened to see at the local salvation army. Now that thing has sat in my closet for close to 10 years but Iv finally started it.

It feels so much more rewarding then the revell and tamaiya kits Im used to. Ive looked around and cant find anything but those easy to build prepainted sets. Anyone able to point an east coast canadian to a modern day manufacturer of prope4 die cast model sets?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Got any pics?? back in the late '60s I got a Packard for Christmas and it was made of metal and I believe it was a Monogram kit, wish I knew what happened to it.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I am not sure anyone still makes a kit where you paint the parts. Metal Earth may but I am not certain.


----------



## Baron von Zach (Mar 2, 2021)

Really? I know very few kits where you actually don't have to paint the parts.
I have quite a few old Hubley metal kits down in the dungeon myself.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Well the OP is looking for the (preferably modern day maker) brand names for them - care to share those?


----------



## Baron von Zach (Mar 2, 2021)

Hubley kits haven't been in production for a while, but they are still obtainable second hand.
To get the entire range together takes some doing, though.
After Hubley went under, they were made by Gabriel, then by a company with the imaginative name Scale Models.
Scale Models later acquired the rights to the Hubley name and thus the last issues hitherto were called Hubley again.
There never was another company that made anything similar, which makes them pretty unique.
Dinky made a few "Action Kits", but of course in 1/43 scale.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

So other than Metal Works your saying you dont know off any current unpainted metal model kit makers....


----------



## Baron von Zach (Mar 2, 2021)

If it's just metal kits you're after, there are numerous companies doing them to this day.
But they are white metal, predominantly in much smaller scales, and command stiff money, because the number of models produced is quite low.
But diecast kits in lager scales of the kind Hubley did? No.


----------

